# Hello from Ecuador!



## LXQuito (Aug 12, 2010)

Howdy all, very pleased to have found this site!

I'm an all-purpose scenographer and LX designer/director based in Ecuador, where I work at the National Theatre as Scenographer in Residence. I'm originally from Canada, where I formally trained in theatre design and electrics, with a specialty in robotic heads. Informally, I've been on the backstage end of live music and theatre almost all of my life. 

I found y'all when I was trying to ID a truly ancient Leko, which appears to be one of the Lee Colortrans from the early 70s. I'll be keeping it in the theatre's museum when we finish the lx overhaul. I'm sure I'll be digging up interesting things as we go through the inventory; this theatre seems to have Kliegls from the '20s as well - they never threw anything out.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 12, 2010)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the ControlBooth, LXQuito

Be sure to make the Wiki and Search tabs your friends. They can really save some serious time and effort.

Welcome to the CB!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 12, 2010)

LXQuito said:


> ...I found y'all when I was trying to ID a truly ancient Leko, which appears to be one of the Lee Colortrans from the early 70s. ...


If from the 1970s, it'll say Berkey-Colortran on it. LEE-Colortran didn't happen until around 1987. Feel free to post pictures, we love pictures around here. Especially of old Kliegl units.


----------



## LXQuito (Aug 12, 2010)

Next time I'm in the stockroom I'll try to remember to take my camera. They have all sorts of neat stuff.... Come to think of it, so do the Sucre and Bolivar (the former still has some of its original 1800s stage magic...)


----------

